# Drucken von zu großen(?) Dokumenten

## Karsten1973

Moinsen,

ich hab folgendes Problem: Eine PDF Datei mit zahlreichen, sich z.T. selbst ausfüllenden Formularen, die ich Drucken möchte. Zu hause hab ich ein aktuelles Gentoo mit einem Kyocera FS-820 Laser und CUPS 1.2.12. Druckertreiber: HP LaserJet 4 Foomatic/ljet4. Ich drucke aus dem Acrobat Reader. Das CUPS Protokoll sagt:

druckername      Acro000oxcIdn  	username  	2090k  	Unbekannt  	beendet um Di 20 Nov 2007 23:49:03 CET 

Gedruckt wird nichts. Manchmal beginnt die LED zu blinken, bricht aber wieder ab. Papier wird nie eingezogen. 

Hinweis: Alle anderen Dokumente lassen sich (aus Openoffice, Acrobat Reader, Editor) ganz normal drucken. Hardware stimmt also. Es lassen sich auch große PDF Dateien ausdrucken (das Log sagt 2092k für nur 1 Seite) sind schon gedruckt worden.

Ich hab das Dokument dann im Büro ausgedruckt (Win XP). Der alte HP Drucker dort hat viele Seiten gedruckt, bei einer aber einen Fehler wie "Out of Memory" zum besten gegeben. 

Was kann ich tun?

Danke für jede HILFE!!![/i]

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich vermute einen Fehler im PDF, an dem sich der Druckertreiber aufhängt. Wandle doch mal spaßeshalber das PDF um und drucke es dann aus.

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal die Option "Save Printer Memory" im Druckdialog des Acrobat Reader probiert?

----------

## Karsten1973

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hast Du mal die Option "Save Printer Memory" im Druckdialog des Acrobat Reader probiert?

 

Das klappt schon mal nicht.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich vermute einen Fehler im PDF, an dem sich der Druckertreiber aufhängt. Wandle doch mal spaßeshalber das PDF um und drucke es dann aus.

 

Hi Sven,

da kann ich dir nicht folgen - wie umwandeln?

----------

## Anarcho

Vielleicht mal als Versuch pd2tiff und dann tiff2pdf. Dann sollte es zumindest ein korrektes PDF sein. Ob es hilft kann ich aber nicht sagen.

----------

## Karsten1973

Ich hab jetzt mal auf den PDF-Drucker gedruckt - wie sinnlos.. klappte auch, aber das erstellte Dokument war das leere Formular. Die Eintragungen im Forumlar waren verloren gegangen. Auf dem WIN XP System haben sie sich noch ausdrucken lassen... komisch.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Vielleicht mal als Versuch pd2tiff und dann tiff2pdf. Dann sollte es zumindest ein korrektes PDF sein. Ob es hilft kann ich aber nicht sagen.

 

Die Programme hab ich nicht. Aus welchen Paket kommen die?

----------

## Karsten1973

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass das Dokument den Formularinhalt als .fdf abspeichern kann.

----------

## musv

Ich weiß nicht, ob's damit was zu tun hat, aber ich geb mal noch einen anderen Ansatzpunkt:

Ich wollte mal ein größeres Bild aus Gimp herausdrucken. Bin auf Drucken gegangen, die LED vom Drucker hat 'ne Weile geblinkt, das war's aber auch schon. Kein Papiereinzug, keine Fehlermeldung, gar nichts. Die Druckvorschau ging übrigens auch nicht. Da kam einfach der Fortschrittsbalken und dann nichts mehr. Wenn ich das Dokument erstmal mit cups-pdf als pdf druck, finde ich das PDF dann im Spoolordner. Das Teil kann ich dann wiederum mit kpdf problemlos öffnen. Im Kpdf klappt auch die Druckvorschau. Will ich dann das pdf drucken, bekomm ich wieder die gleichen Symptome wie oben, d.h. Drucker blinkt, macht aber nichts. 

Mit anderen Sachen hatte ich da bisher noch keine Probleme. Pdf, Kprinter und OpenOffice drucken problemlos. Kleinere Sachen in Gimp funktionieren bisher auch.

Konfiguration:

HP Laserjet 4M

cups-1.3.4-r3

Anschluß: LPT#1

Treiber: HP Laserjet 4/4M 600 DPI Postscript (en)

Karsten1973: 

Hast du mal probiert, das Dokument mit cups-pdf zu drucken, d.h. das pdf als pdf drucken?

Edith meint grad: In den cups-Logfiles steht überall "successful". D.h. cups will sich von jeglicher Schuld freisprechen.

----------

## Anarcho

Das klingt dann wohl eher nach zu geringem Speicher im Drucker.

Das programm pdf2tiff solltest du bei Google finden, ebenso umgekehrt.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Karsten1973: 
> 
> Hast du mal probiert, das Dokument mit cups-pdf zu drucken, d.h. das pdf als pdf drucken?
> ...

 

Ja, wie gesagt: In den PDF-Drucker drucken geht, aber die Formulardaten sind weg, d.h. das Formular wird leer ausgedruckt.

Bei mir sagt Cups beim Status "beendet", kann aber die Seitenzahl nicht ermitteln.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das klingt dann wohl eher nach zu geringem Speicher im Drucker.
> 
> Das programm pdf2tiff solltest du bei Google finden, ebenso umgekehrt.

 

pdf2tiff scheint nicht in portage zu sein. Nun, wie auch immer, es nützt mir ja auch nichts, da die Formulardaten ja im .fdf abgelegt sind, und die sollen ja mitgedruckt werden. 

Kann ich den geringen(?) Druckerspeicher softwareseitig durch Arbeitsspeicher im Computer ergänzen? Falls die Diagnose stimmt. Wie oben gesagt sind Dateien (PDF) aus Acrobat Reader mit 1 Seite Inhalt und der Größe 2096k durchaus schon gedruckt worden....

EDIT: Zudem sagt Kyocera, dass der Drucker nur 32MB Speicher hat. Ganz offenbar wird ohnehin das Dokument nicht ganz in den Drucker überführt.

----------

## Anarcho

Dann würde ich mich mit dem Problem mal an den Hersteller wenden. Vielleicht hat der noch eine Idee.

----------

## jkoerner

Druck das Formular mit dem acroread in eine <Datei>.pdf

Diese kannst du in einzelne <Seite>.pdf aufteilen und dann Seite für Seite ausdrucken.

Das Teilen machst du mit pdftk. Wenn das nicht installiert ist, nachholen.

Auf der verlinkten Seite stehen auch noch weitere Tipps zur Lösung deines Problems mittels pdftk.

----------

## schachti

Klappt es, wenn Du einfach im Acrobat Reader die Seiten einzeln druckst?

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Dann würde ich mich mit dem Problem mal an den Hersteller wenden. Vielleicht hat der noch eine Idee.

 

Hersteller von was? Acrobat Reader? Dem Formular? Dem Drucker? Dem Druckertreiber? Ich kann das Problem ja gerade nicht eingrenzen...

----------

## Karsten1973

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Druck das Formular mit dem acroread in eine <Datei>.pdf
> 
> Diese kannst du in einzelne <Seite>.pdf aufteilen und dann Seite für Seite ausdrucken.
> 
> Das Teilen machst du mit pdftk. Wenn das nicht installiert ist, nachholen.
> ...

 

Danke für den Tipp. Aber wie oben geschrieben wird der FormularINHALT (auf den es wesentlich ankommt) nicht mit in das PDF gedruckt. Und ohne den Inhalt kann ich das Formular ohnehin problemlos drucken.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Klappt es, wenn Du einfach im Acrobat Reader die Seiten einzeln druckst?

 

War auch mein allererster Gedanke. Leider nicht.

----------

## jkoerner

pdftk - Link in meinem Post. Daraus ein Auszug der für dich interessant sein sollte:

 *Quote:*   

> Ausfüllen eines PDF-Formulars
> 
> In diesem Beispiel bezeichnet T den Titel und V den Wert eines Formularfelds. Nun fügen Sie die PDF-Datei mit der FDF-Datei zusammen. Dabei können Sie entscheiden, ob die Formulardaten noch editierbar sein oder endgültig mit dem Dokument verbunden werden sollen:
> 
> pdftk Formular.pdf fill_form Bsp.fdf output Edit.pdf
> ...

 

Wenn du aber auf der Verwendung dieser von dir benutzten Software bestehst - Bitte, dein Problem damit. Helfen wird dir hier wohl niemand können, bei Closed Software...

<grinsertags>

Das PDF-Format ist schon cryptisch genug, bei Problemen damit muss man eben auch mal Umwege in Kauf nehmen. Alternativ kann man das original PDF splitten und in einer .tex Datei mit Koordinaten(\usepackage {textpos}) den Text einfügen, als "Hintergrund"-Grafik das original PDF in Einzelteilen. Dann ein neues PDF mit dem Text und dem "Bild" erzeugen. Es ist ein großer(idiotischer) Aufwand, aber es geht. Hab das mal für ein Finanzprogramm und dessen UStVa-Ausdrucke realisiert.

</grinsertags>

----------

## Karsten1973

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> pdftk - Link in meinem Post. Daraus ein Auszug der für dich interessant sein sollte:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ausfüllen eines PDF-Formulars
> 
> In diesem Beispiel bezeichnet T den Titel und V den Wert eines Formularfelds. Nun fügen Sie die PDF-Datei mit der FDF-Datei zusammen. Dabei können Sie entscheiden, ob die Formulardaten noch editierbar sein oder endgültig mit dem Dokument verbunden werden sollen:
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

Ist mir vielleicht dann doch ein KLEIN wenig zu umständlich. Aber die pdfk Lösung wird jetzt sofort ausprobiert...

----------

